# Abu 5500 Tournament Reel



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

Chris Macey ultra smooth mag unit
Abec 7 super fast bearings
tournament style drag knob
This reel is nice and clean 150.00 shipped PayPal onlyu


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

no interest please close the thread ty


----------

